# Star Wars: Empire At War Gold Pack



## gnawtooth

Hey guys. I recently got Windows 7 64-bit and have been reinstalling many of my games, but when I got to Star Wars: Empire At War Gold Pack, I started having trouble. I try and install it, but after inserting the disk, it comes up with an error message saying "Game Application Launcher Utility. has stopped working". I tried checking for a solution, both from the Windows error message and online, but to no avail. Turning off security shields doesn't work either. The disk is in near perfect condition, and I already tried cleaning it. What could be wrong?


----------



## FanEAW

type in google Star Wars empire at war RAM fix


----------



## gnawtooth

Thanks for the suggestion, but the problem is still the same.


----------



## gnawtooth

I apoligize. The information that you looked at for my computer was not up-to-date. It is now, though. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## RockmasteR

It could be that the game is not compatible with 64 bit edition
if you have any other PC (friend, family), you can try it on that and see what happens


----------



## gnawtooth

It works on older computers and operating systems. I have had many problems playing various games on Windows 7 64-bit, such as The Lord of the Rings: The Battle for Middle Earth and The Lord of the Rings: The Battle for Middle Earth II. At least for those games I could find solutions online, but no such luck with this game.


----------



## FanEAW

LucasArts.com | Star Wars: Empire at War Forces of Corruption

install those two updates, if you havent installed the 1.01 update already. RAM fix is the last on of the page.

thing is Empire at War Gold pack wont work for some reason on 64bit system if you have more than 2 gb of RAM, this hitfix fixes it. 

i also have windows 7 home premium 64 bit, and my game works perfectly fine.


----------



## gnawtooth

The first update won't install at all. I click the download button, but it says for the update, I need to have Forces of Corruption installed, which is my problem. I did install the RAM fix, but the game still doesn't install. The fix finds Forces of Corruption and Empire at War and asks if I want to install the fix for them, and I do. But when I try and install the game, it comes up with the same error. Is there something that I'm doing wrong with installing the fix? Or is there a way that I could get the first update?


----------

